# S Rayii



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a hug few portions of S Rayii for anyone local that wants it. I am coming to south Florida this week, so if your in Ft Lauderdale/ Miami I could bring it down this week.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I would be interested in a portion Mark. I can either pick up at the meet or if your coming through Ft. Myers maybe we can meet up.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually Mike Akana is coing up this way tomorrow, since you are both in Fy Myers I will pass a huge chunck on to him and perhaps you can swing by his place and pick it up.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

That works out perfect. Just tell Mike to give me a ring.


----------

